# Future is near: Phoenix Gold



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Just wanted to share: 
Mobile Electronics AU | Articles | Phoenix Gold ACX600.5 “Smart Amp” 
Phoenix Gold Phorum • View topic - Congratulations to Phoenix Gold App amp 

Seems like Audison is not going to win anything at CES this year  

Kelvin


----------



## Ray21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Very nice! I've been waiting for something like this.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Gotta admit, that's very cool!


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes that is sweet. I saw a tweet I thnik from Massive audio where apparently they are comming up with something just like this as well. I wonder how similar they will be.

One big plus of going with something like that over a dedicated processor is the unlimited amount of channels available.

Of course the downfall is that you can't get something like logic7 going.


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

AAAAAAA said:


> Yes that is sweet. I saw a tweet I thnik from Massive audio where apparently they are comming up with something just like this as well. I wonder how similar they will be.


I don't see it in the current Massive Audio literature I have, but they had something in the works for years that used a tuner device to program the amplifiers. Are they doing the app thing now like this PG amp?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Looks to me like they're using the Z series chassis. 80x4 + 300x1 @ 2 Ohms (60x4 + 200x1 @ 4 Ohms) does seem like a pretty weak offering though to kick off the series of amps. It just seems such a shame to put that much processing power into such a low power amp. Also, If this is a Z series amp with the new technology, where does it fall in line with PG's other offerings (considering it isn't available in the US)? Maybe between Ti and SD (price and quality)?


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Pro's / Con's against the new amp? I'm thinking of a few already.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

trumpet said:


> I don't see it in the current Massive Audio literature I have, but they had something in the works for years that used a tuner device to program the amplifiers. Are they doing the app thing now like this PG amp?


They call them the mastermind... I know the controller you speak of. you can still see it on the soundmagus web site.

I saw a tweet from a hong kong show that mentioned them and being controlled by apps and your laptop.


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

You may be a bit surprised at what Audison has to show at CES this year...


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

dobslob said:


> You may be a bit surprised at what Audison has to show at CES this year...


Please start a thread and share  my local shop dropped hertz and picked up pheonix gold. I must say though.... The pg elite.4 makes my hertz mille's sound so sweet 

I do agree tough, pg's amp should pump out more power then it's listed. 60-80w x 4 I will pass..... Awesome idea though


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

dobslob said:


> You may be a bit surprised at what Audison has to show at CES this year...


You can't just drop a bomb like that and not tell  lol 

Hmm... Wondering what can come out of Elettromedia. A Head-Unit maybe? 

Kelvin


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

I searched massive audio mastermind. Seems it's been in the works for years. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/industry-shop-talk/65479-massive-audio-2.html


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

http://www.mobileelectronics.com.au/article/news/phoenix_gold_acx6005_smart_amp/ 
Problem i see with stuff like this is technology changes so fast, and what happens if phone technology changes and the same apps are no longer available. I dont like fads that could possibly make equipment obsolete way before it should be.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

^Yeah but it will also work from a laptop. So as long as you have a laptop you are fine for years to come.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Rich made an amazing point, I think I'll stick to just needing a screw driver and some free time.


----------



## left channel (Jul 9, 2008)

Richv72 said:


> Mobile Electronics AU | Articles | Phoenix Gold ACX600.5 “Smart Amp”
> Problem i see with stuff like this is technology changes so fast, and what happens if phone technology changes and the same apps are no longer available. I dont like fads that could possibly make equipment obsolete way before it should be.


iOS and Android are not going any where for the foreseeable future. If something does happen that would cause either OS to be unavailable in the future there will still be millions of legacy devices available to fill the need. This is definitely the future of A/V. Car and Home.


----------

